# Text Messages To Send Your Girlfriend



## Matthew_Shaw (Feb 27, 2013)

You’re in a happy relationship. So first off, congratulations. You are doing the thing that the media sells most of us on being one of the pinnacles of existence – found someone special to share your life with. You don’t have to troll around the bars looking for a woman, you’ve got one to come home to. Or, you’re juggling several girlfriends and you want to find sweet things to text them to keep them off your back and finding out about each other. Whatever the case may be, you want to text sweet things to people that you know. So good on you. You’re a good spirit. Here are some sweet text messages to send to your girlfriend, a special someone you’re in a relationship.

1 Flowers.

I’m dead serious. You know what one of your phones’ functions is? It can take pictures. A lot of pictures – of whatever it is that you want to take pictures of. So something that you can do that’s the simplest thing in the world to spike a woman’s emotional investment is go to a flower market, and take pictures of all the flowers there. It’s cheap and you can send them to whoever you want at any time, with NO CHARGE. There’s no charge for sending text flowers. Real flowers, they charge you for those. You’ll get points for creativity, and that’s never bad when you’re in a relationship with somebody. Creativity is what’ll keep things fresh and moving.

2. ‘Want some dessert?’

Women are perpetually hungry. Because they’re perpetually on diets that are purportedly going to help them get everything they want in life – better jobs, better lives, and better men. It’s one of the easiest things to internalize, that skinny is good and big is bad. Consequently, they’re constantly hungry for food that’s forbidden. Ice cream, frozen yogurt, chocolate covered red-velvet twinkies – women love dessert. But they can never have it when they want it. So when you’re out and happen to run into a good dessert, take a picture. Send it to her. Offer her some. Chances are you’re going to get a positive response. The best part about this text? You can send it out en masse, same with the flower text. Especially if you’ve got several girls that you want to emotionally charge and keep tabs on. It’s a perfect sweet text message to send your girlfriend.

3. ‘Good morning. You should have the most amazing day you can possibly have.’

Send it out in the morning. In fact, when you’re saying ‘good morning’ back and forth to someone, it’s virtually impossible for them not to form some sort of emotional connection and bond with you. You’re starting out the day with them. It’s an amazing thing – the more time you spend with someone, the more they bond to you emotionally. Wonder why cast-mates in movies eventually wind up hooking up with each other? They’re put in emotionally pressured situations and spend long hours together. You can simulate that kind of emotional connection with little messages in the morning or at night – it’s the easiest way to build something up special.

4. Pictures or things you notice throughout the day.

People like knowing that they’re being remembered throughout the day and the duration of the relationship. Because that’s what relationships are – a mutual exchange of emotional investment for the benefit of both parties. Did you notice something goofy during the day? Let her know about it. Did you run into the craziest person today at Jamba Juice or find some event happening around town that she might be interested in? Let her know. It’s wonderful when you’re reminded that someone’s thinking about you – possibly the sweetest thing that you can do.

5. A meet up.

Text messages are good and all, but you know what’s the sweetest thing you can possibly do for your girlfriend? Go out with her. Take in some culture. Go to an event and let her accompany you – it’d be the best time both of you have. Text messages are a good form of communicating, but here’s the funny thing about them – they’re not exactly romantic. Which would you rather have, a woman texting you her naughty bits, or meeting up with them in person to show them to you? Personally, I’d much rather have the second one, and unless you’re afraid of real, live women, so would you.

What’s romantic to one person can be completely unromantic to the next. One man’s meat is another man’s poison – so the best thing that you can do is see what your girlfriend finds romantic, and make sure that you’re doing more of that throughout the day. And let her know you’re thinking about her – it’s the best thing to build up a stable relationship.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I like 3 and 4 the best. 

::sigh:: I remember those days of receiving the "I'm thinking of you" and "Good morning, Princess" texts. They are no more, unfortunately. :/ 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot Matthew Shaw. Now where in the heck were you back in '98 when I started dating my wife and all we had were pagers? I mean, you can only send 5683 so many times. And it was worse when dating a couple girls at a time - wondering who the heck sent it!! LOL

But yeah...I guess I can follow a few of these now.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice post Mathew!
Hubby and I Txt a lot during the day. Silly jokes, emoticons and silly stuff. It helps us stay connected. I work away from home 3 nights a week and every morning I am away he Txts me bang in 7.10am with a good morning and something lovey dovey. It's a good start to the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Great thread  I wish my hubby sent me more texts like these. I always picture text him dessert or interesting looking foods when I'm out dining, links to youtube songs that I dedicate to him, and always good morning/ goodnight my love if not together in that very moment. Would like to receive a virtual bouquet of flowers from him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Matthew_Shaw said:


> What’s romantic to one person can be completely unromantic to the next. One man’s meat is another man’s poison – so the best thing that you can do is see what your girlfriend finds romantic, and make sure that you’re doing more of that throughout the day. And let her know you’re thinking about her – *it’s the best thing to build up a stable relationship*.


Yeah for an emotionally mature man but you are talking about guys that are juggling multiple women.

Pure drivel mate.


----------

